# Anybody Going Monday (8/24)?



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

If someone is going deep or overnight and need experienced crew, count me in. (Crewed with several 2coolers and have own gear and split on everything)

Bernard 
(713) 419-8352


----------

